# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  dream sex

## Niki1177

How easy is it to have lucid dream sex? Or is flying a more practical approach? I just want to be prepared for my first lucid dream.

----------


## Wavefunction

> How easy is it to have lucid dream sex? Or is flying a more practical approach? I just want to be prepared for my first lucid dream.



LD sex is an easy way to destroy an LD. The excitement tends to quickly end the dream. If I were you I'd do something else (like fly) with your first few LDs. You'll be really frustrated if you waste your first few on trying LD sex because they'll be really short.

----------


## Jeff777

I wouldn't try having dream sex or flying until you stabilize the dream and get a feel for it and keep your excitement down to a minimum.

----------


## Absolute

Very true. Almost all of the short LDs that I had were about having sex. I was in SUCH a rush to get down a girls pants because of fear of losing lucidity. Try smaller approaches until you gain a much stronger control over the dream world.

----------


## Estatica

Ive heard of talking while doing it makes it slightly easier to remain lucid. I dont know why, i just heard it somewhere on the forum

----------


## Wavefunction

> Ive heard of talking while doing it makes it slightly easier to remain lucid. I dont know why, i just heard it somewhere on the forum



The problem is the intense feelings. Talking distracts yourself somewhat from those feelings.

----------


## frenchguy707

I just had one of those. Just fly until you find what you are looking for and go for it. It's easy after that and really really good !

----------


## PatienceMarie

you could always do what I did my first lucid dream.

Make someone clean your house!  ::D: 

I am so lazy.....
even in my dreams.....
 -shakes head in shame-

-patience

----------


## lag

> Make someone clean your house!



Best use of an LD EVER!  :smiley:

----------


## Jansch

I managed to do it in WILDs several times. I didn't thought of stabilizing the dream or anything. I just WILDed and it worked. I don't remember how it did end anymore, but it didn't feel too short. And it felt great.

----------


## reality check!

ya, i woudnt waste it on sex. i personaly think flying would be cooler, havnt tried flying yet. please note that im a virgin both in and out of waking life so i wouldnt know if sex was better than flying

----------


## Zakar

So no matter what, the dream would terminate at the "end".

What a mess these kind of dreams would be, especially for guys  ::lol::

----------


## Jansch

> ya, i woudnt waste it on sex. i personaly think flying would be cooler, havnt tried flying yet.



Apparently, people dream very differently. I fly in almost all of my dreams, especially non lucid ones. But I don't remember having sex in any non lucid dream. A good point to try it in a LD, I'd say.



> What a mess these kind of dreams would be, especially for guys



Not more than in non lucid dreams.

----------


## Wavefunction

> So no matter what, the dream would terminate at the "end".



Some people can maintain the dream long enough to "finish", but it's not easy.

----------


## reality check!

well, i havent tried flying because im usualy trying to complete the lucid task of the month, plus ive only had 6 (short)ld's in my ##years of living. i still want to try it though.
webmaster!! you changed you avatar!! *gasp*

----------


## Wavefunction

> webmaster!! you changed you avatar!! *gasp*



My old avatar was getting... old  ::D:

----------


## carl

Yeah so I tried last night.. the girl flipped and stabbed me with a hypodermic needle. Guilty conciense? Yeah I think so.

----------


## Dawn

I don't recommend that you should make it the first thing you do. I killed my first LD that way.

----------


## Wavefunction

> Yeah so I tried last night.. the girl flipped and stabbed me with a hypodermic needle. Guilty conciense? Yeah I think so.



 ::chuckle::

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Having sex in a LD is as easy as finding a female DC or male DC whatever floats your boat and doing the deed.

----------


## Dakunesu

dude, ide be thanking my starrs that that was only a LD and not in reallity

----------


## DreamChaser

Started training 3 days ago and have had 2 LD's.
2nd one was a MILD and sexual.
Same happened to me as above.
I got straight into my dream, looked at my hands (fingers were all floppy and wavy) and ran along past some girls, grabbed one and walked with her down to the lake. 
As I looked at her the clarity became very real and we started on the picnic tables by the lake.
When I got to almost hit 3rd base, I woke up. Probably too excited, but I couldn't spin or anything (with what I was doing).
Lol.

----------


## george

trying to have sex does indeed destroy a LD. Out of my few lucid experiences ive had, each time i tried to have sex it ended in the next few seconds due to sexual excitement. 

Flying is a lot more interesting, and something that we cannot do in the waking life, so more exotic. 

And most of all LDs a way to experience things differently, and to experience yourself differently.

But if you have stable lucid dreams, then why not have sex in them...

----------


## Mrs. Jones

i really don't get all that excited- i'm very calm. but i wake up anyway. because of my frustration that their erections are always like 1/2 inch.

----------


## Lord Toaster

Yea, concentrate on making the lucid dream more stable first, don't go thinking "OMG quick I've got to find a girl to have sex with before my dream ends ok here's one oh goddamit now my dreams ending, quickly gotta finish it before the dream's gone ah crap it's gone..."

If you do this, the result will be that you will think that you actually can't have lucid dreams for very long, so make them stable to start off with. Try to remember to shout "Clarity" or something similar, and to will the dream to become more vivid and clear. If you think that your dream is up to it, then go ahead and find a girl. There are better ways to spend lucid time though  :wink2:

----------


## skywatcher

> How easy is it to have lucid dream sex? Or is flying a more practical approach? I just want to be prepared for my first lucid dream.



LD sex is an awesome way to start LDing.  No, it may not last long but you will get the feel for lucid dreaming and you will wake up feeling pretty good!   As far as how easy it is, once lucid,  just wish it to be with confidence and it will happen.  Flying is a fun too, but harder for your first LD since we're not used to flying in RL.  I've been LDing for a while but still have problems with flying sometimes.  You will have more sucess with things that are somewhat realistic and normal to you (at first, anyway.)  Good luck!

----------


## calh

I think having sex as your first LD will enhance your will to get more LD experiences  :smiley:

----------


## _Sapphire_Cross_

> I think having sex as your first LD will enhance your will to get more LD experiences



Yea if it's a successful and clear dream. I had been hoping to have sex for my first LD (I haven't had a LD yet), but I think I rather talk to this dream character I've only met once in a dream. It'd definitely be better not to work too hard on your first dream. But if you manage to, you might get an added advantage I suppose.

----------


## pepsibluefan

I wonder if your dream guild was a female if you can have a relisonship with him or her.  :smiley:  I would try it if my dream guild was female lol. Having a boyfriend or girlfriend inside a dream. You can even make a book out of that, and in the end they appear in the waking world and marry you lol

----------


## calh

> I wonder if your dream guild was a female if you can have a relisonship with him or her.  I would try it if my dream guild was female lol. Having a boyfriend or girlfriend inside a dream. You can even make a book out of that, and in the end they appear in the waking world and marry you lol




In the end you'd get no input from anyone else than yourself.

----------


## mylucidworld

> I wonder if your dream guild was a female if you can have a relisonship with him or her.  I would try it if my dream guild was female lol. Having a boyfriend or girlfriend inside a dream. You can even make a book out of that, and in the end they appear in the waking world and marry you lol



http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=39085

----------


## kel

LOL
the other night i had a lucid. I got with 3hree peoople including a chick.
why does dream sex feel 10000 times better than life sex?

----------


## innerspacecadet

> How easy is it to have lucid dream sex? Or is flying a more practical approach? I just want to be prepared for my first lucid dream.



I'm a virgin IRL, and have never been able to orgasm when masturbating or having sex in a dream (even after an extended period of lucidity where I tried a mixture of both masturbation and sex or dry humping), so IME lucid dream sex is kind of hard to make "work."  There also has to be a young and good-looking male dream character handy, of course.  The first lucid dream I remember trying dream sex in, it basically turned into my IRL masturbation scenario - my eyes were closed, and I hardly had any sense of the presence of the cute blond dream boy I was trying to do.  It didn't ruin the dream, but it was disappointing.

----------


## tekkendreams

> Very true. Almost all of the short LDs that I had were about having sex. I was in SUCH a rush to get down a girls pants because of fear of losing lucidity. Try smaller approaches until you gain a much stronger control over the dream world.



hahaahahh that sounded so funny when i read, u were in such a rush to get down a girls pants

----------


## Scatterbrain

34 posts, more than a thousand views. Everyone is horny.

----------


## LucidFlanders

> 34 posts, more than a thousand views. Everyone is horny.




I always am IRL.

Anyway what will happen if you kiss the cheek, or play with the body parts? wake up? or just the privates touching that you wake up to?

----------


## Menthol

> LOL
> the other night i had a lucid. I got with 3hree peoople including a chick.
> why does dream sex feel 10000 times better than life sex?



Cause you're not having it with me baby.

As for the first question sex was easier for me to do than flying. The only time I have ever flown I flew right into a sex dream.

----------


## frenchguy707

Sure you guys are right: Flying is way COOL. Do that first. In my case I just fly until I get tired of it. I go see the stars (cool by the way I had a galaxy in my hand), fly over the grass ... etc ...
And then ... you can look for a girl (if you are a guy usually). Not that easy at first because they don't show up right where you want them, unless you got that skill already.
After that, Sex can be amazing. 

Last week I had my first wet one. I had plenty lucid sex dreams before, but this one was so vivid that my real body ejaculated too ... kinda messy. I knew it as it was happening and my dream self was thinking "well ... I am pretty sure that I did ejaculate in my bed ... will check that when I wake up tomorrow".
But damned ... real good !!!

----------


## pepsibluefan

Heres a thought guys, try having sex while flying at the same time. Lol, even people IRL sometimes have sex on an airplane.

----------


## dreamscaper22

everytime I have done it in a dream, it ended shortly thereafter

----------


## mylucidworld

> everytime I have done it in a dream, it ended shortly thereafter



Quite alot of times when i have had lucid sex i have stayed lucid which is good.

----------


## G0MPgomp

As simple as in rea life..  :wink2: 

Or simpler..

----------


## 1342576

> i really don't get all that excited- i'm very calm. but i wake up anyway. because of my frustration that their erections are always like 1/2 inch.



That's probably why you don't get excited.  :wink2: 

Edit: I'd like to have sex in the clouds. It's on my list.

----------


## Jdeadevil

That's a cool idea actually, 1342576, you are a legend!

----------


## Original Poster

The question is how easy is it to pass up lucid sex?  When I'm walking around lucid and see girls I pretty much just feel them up as I pass.

----------


## Idolfan

It's not easy... firstly there's the time involved, LDs don't usually last long like we all know. Secondly, the act of sex itself is exciting (whether you mean it to be or not) and you'll usually wake up in no time. Thirdly, and this is the MOST annoying problem: taking the other persons clothes off. Yeah, I'm not at making naked women appear out of mid air so this action must be taken and it is _really_ complicated.

I use lucid dreams for other things besides sex now, solely because the dream will last longer. But don't get me wrong, sex in dream is really, _really_ good for so many different reasons and to be honest once you get good at LDs it's a great thing to do!

----------


## Jdeadevil

> The question is how easy is it to pass up lucid sex?  When I'm walking around lucid and see girls I pretty much just feel them up as I pass.



Now that's funny!

----------


## Jamal

Never had LD sex  :Sad:

----------


## zobey

In general, different people can do different things at diffrent stages of LD experience.  In my first LD, I was able to throw people around with mind powers.  However, I was only able to fly once I reached my tenth (I think).  Some people can fly on their first LD.  But back to the point. LD sex is VERY difficult to complete.  It helps if you're not a virgin, less exciting.  Just wait a while before trying.

----------


## mylucidworld

Last night i was lucid and i had sex with a pornstar which was pretty damn good. The problem was i woke up after about a minute.  :Sad: 

That was one great minute though.  ::D:

----------


## Howie

I don't want to be a stick in the mud,, but there is so much more to lucid dreaming that LD sex.

Sex is a weak impulse that far to many fall prey to.
Use Lucid dreaming as a learning  tool, not a tool to carry out your fantasies.
That is one way to look at it.  :smiley:

----------


## Jared Boz 87

My last two LD's involved sex (one was with two chicks ::D: ). They didn't last long, but I still got the satisfaction that I had set goals in waking life and managed to execute them in my dreams. So I think this could be a good thing to try first time if you have your mind set on it. If it's not what you expected, try to find positive things to focus on.

----------


## Jamal

> I don't want to be a stick in the mud,, but there is so much more to lucid dreaming that LD sex.
> 
> Sex is a weak impulse that far to many fall prey to.
> Use Lucid dreaming as a learning  tool, not a tool to carry out your fantasies.
> That is one way to look at it.



I see what your saying... But I think beginners should experiment... After you have done all the fun stuff then maybe it would be time to do the meaningful stuff  ::D:

----------


## Howie

> I see what your saying... But I think beginners should experiment... After you have done all the fun stuff then maybe it would be time to do the meaningful stuff



I agree. Actually any time the dream scene unfolds an event that could present a sexual situation can be very....> Fun?
I believe that I may be over sensitive to the subject. I have seen many lucid dreamers _abuse_ this gift for that purpose alone. It is not my place to tell anyone what they should or should not do in their own lucid dreams though.
Because I have had so many experiences and have covered a vast array of perceptions, I strongly feel that the subconscious has so much to offer. Even more than sex.
 :woohoo:

----------


## Viperfox

Check out my journal for Close Encounters of the Erotic Kind. The annoying thing is getting their clothes off. But once that's through, it just keeps getting better. I have had about 10 dreams about doing it with hot chicks. Once I turned a guy into a girl, and for some reason it wasn't as good. 

-VF

----------


## Jdeadevil

Viperfox's Dream Journal - The story of erotic circumstances

----------


## tekmo

I've had a lot of dream sex (not lucid) , and It feels great  ::D:

----------


## dreamscaper22

> Sex is a weak impulse that far to many fall prey to.
> Use Lucid dreaming as a learning  tool, not a tool to carry out your fantasies.
> That is one way to look at it.



I agree..ive been trying to fight the urge...theres so many other things to do

----------


## Jdeadevil

> I've had a lot of dream sex (not lucid) , and It feels great



Everyone can probably tell by the way you talk in Chat, *Holds up a sign to the audience saying 'laugh'*

----------


## tekmo

> Everyone can probably tell by the way you talk in Chat, *Holds up a sign to the audience saying 'laugh'*



what do you mean by the way I talk in chat???

----------


## BambaEffect

> you could always do what I did my first lucid dream.
> 
> Make someone clean your house!



HAhah ye right ~!

How old are ya anyway ?

----------


## Dream Catcher NYC

Ive had lucid sex last night with a DC Prostitute, I first saw her giving some old DC guy A blow job, then I saw him take out a stack of money and pay her, she was extremely beautiful, I then went up to her and asked her how much, she said 10 dollars, I then gave her 10 lucid dollars and she began to blow me, I then asked her how much for sex she said 20, but this time I said I'll pay her after and we started having sex. It felt so real and I did some of the things I do in real life when having sex like grab myself and watch it enter in and out, then I asked her if she had any Std, and she honestly told me yes she did, that she had HIV, I then pulled out but remembered it was a dream so I put it back in for her honesty, but didn't get to ejaculate because her pimp came by and I left, I began walking and saw a dark brown building with the words ARMY RESERVE on it, strange huh?

----------


## Jdeadevil

Ok, that's just weird!

----------


## Viperfox

> Viperfox's Dream Journal - The story of erotic circumstances



It's really starting to become dull. *person reading gasps* 

I'm serious. I've done it so many times that I am a master. The thing is, I am really unimaginative, and I can't think of anything else to do.

-VF

----------


## Lord_Pwnage

The secret is to act casually.

----------


## Lord_Pwnage

> The question is how easy is it to pass up lucid sex?  When I'm walking around lucid and see girls I pretty much just feel them up as I pass.



lol me too!!!

----------


## Jdeadevil

> It's really starting to become dull. *person reading gasps* 
> 
> I'm serious. I've done it so many times that I am a master. The thing is, I am really unimaginative, and I can't think of anything else to do.
> 
> -VF



I reccommend doing Naruto moves. Lol

----------


## Pyor

Niki,

There is nothing wrong nor weird about sex in a LD.  It's an occasion to expand our knowledge and explore new avenues and fantasies.  No harm will be done to anyone.

I sometimes have LD sex with DCs that are conjured by myself, in full knowledge of my dreaming state, and the un-reality of it all, and that even though I have a girlfriend in real life.

It's a fantasy in a dream.

If you remain asleep, you can indeed, as many other people pointed out in this thread, get really excited, and perhaps reach a true orgasm while sleeping, because, like in real life, a great part of the excitement is in your head.

I wish you luck on your attempts.

----------


## Viperfox

> I reccommend doing Naruto moves. Lol



I don't like naruto.

-VF

----------


## mylucidworld

I had the best lucid sex ever last night, even topping the sex i had the other night which i didn't think was possible. It was in my old school with a girl i was earching for nearly the whole lucid, i gave up looking for her then she appeared. There was lots of foreplay which wasn't my idea but it was well worth it in the end.  ::content::

----------


## rookybeats

Oh dear.. just thought of it.. you know the way you can talk in your sleep?


What if during LD sex, you scream in your sleep? :Eek:

----------


## mylucidworld

> Oh dear.. just thought of it.. you know the way you can talk in your sleep?
> 
> 
> What if during LD sex, you scream in your sleep?



I was thinking that this morning. After i had lucid sex my sheets were all over the place so i might have acted it out in real life.  :Oops:

----------


## Tamias

...wow ^_^

I'm less than adult and a virgin, and I think it might be interesting to imagine happening... but I think I'll wait. No sense rushing something if it's going to end so soon when it finally happens.

To Howie: true, sex isn't everything life is about, but it is an amazing, wonderful, playful, joyful part of life that cannot be ignored. It doesn't have to be this big, nasty monster that everyone is ashamed about loving. And when I have sex in real life for the first time, I want it to be out of affection and love, rather than out of bare lust, and I think it will be one of the most meaningful parts of my life.

I've yet to successfully have a lucid dream (in memory). In fact, I only just bought a composition book, a pack of gel pens, and a touch light to make a competent dream journal with, so I'm at the very beginning. I have no idea what I'll try in my first lucid dream, but it probably won't be sex.

----------


## Mink

> I don't want to be a stick in the mud,, but there is so much more to lucid dreaming that LD sex.
> 
> Sex is a weak impulse that far to many fall prey to.
> Use Lucid dreaming as a learning  tool, not a tool to carry out your fantasies.
> That is one way to look at it.



I disagree. I have lucids just about every night, and about 90&#37; of the time, I have sex. 

I know that there is plenty of other stuff to do, but out of everything else, sex is the best.

You say: Use Lucid dreaming as a learning  tool, not a tool to carry out your fantasies.
Well thats your opinion. Do what you want to do. But maybe you haven't had a good sex dream before.

A lot of people wake up before they get to the good stuff. But with practice, you can ejaculate and still stay in the dream. I do it so often, I consider my self an expert on the subject. 

I've been flying, and swimming, and creating monsters and all of that. But sex is still way better than those things in my opinion  :smiley:

----------


## mylucidworld

> I disagree. I have lucids just about every night, and about 90% of the time, I have sex. 
> 
> I know that there is plenty of other stuff to do, but out of everything else, sex is the best.
> 
> You say: Use Lucid dreaming as a learning tool, not a tool to carry out your fantasies.
> Well thats your opinion. Do what you want to do. But maybe you haven't had a good sex dream before.
> 
> A lot of people wake up before they get to the good stuff. But with practice, you can ejaculate and still stay in the dream. I do it so often, I consider my self an expert on the subject. 
> 
> I've been flying, and swimming, and creating monsters and all of that. But sex is still way better than those things in my opinion



I seem to have mastered lucid sex, i can now go the full distance without waking up. Before i did other stuff but lately i always end up having sex, i think i am becoming addicted.  :Oops: 

It's so damn good.

----------


## adrazz

> i really don't get all that excited- i'm very calm. but i wake up anyway. because of my frustration that their erections are always like 1/2 inch.



lol

----------


## soadfreak2121

gonna be blatent*

My problem is, the second I put it in I ejaculate. and that causes me to instantly wake up. and I have to changed my pants :/

----------


## mylucidworld

> gonna be blatent*
> 
> My problem is, the second I put it in I ejaculate. and that causes me to instantly wake up. and I have to changed my pants :/



Thats not good. I have only ejaculated once in real life when having lucid sex (only a tiny bit) and that was simply AMAZING so it was understandable.

Perhaps this is because you are new to lucid dreaming. (i'm assuming you are)

----------


## soadfreak2121

No, i've been at it for awhile. Not really a year but probobly last aprilish.
I think it's more likely cause I haven't had sex in real life(you probobly assumed that also -_-), so I dont know what to expect. Well, I have a GOOD IDEA. but idk just throwin stuff out there.

----------


## mylucidworld

> No, i've been at it for awhile. Not really a year but probobly last aprilish.
> I think it's more likely cause I haven't had sex in real life(you probobly assumed that also -_-), so I dont know what to expect. Well, I have a GOOD IDEA. but idk just throwin stuff out there.



No actually i didn't assume that but that could have something to do with it i suppose.

----------

